# New to AT...looking for insight.



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey! I shoot Mission, and they're good. I can't help you on your sight problem, but welcome. If you don't need your five-pin sight, pm me and I can tell my daddy 'bout it, though, 'coz I might need one


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* J-Dubyah. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*wow*

how does anyone get 77,000 posts?


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's called an addiction. Their is no cure. Welcome to AT.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess you could call it that I'm just trying to figure out how to navigate this site!


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

All jokes aside. That is alot of posts.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was commenting on Bird Dogg's comment above.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*site*

not too hard to navigate I usually only look at a few things, usually general arhcery discussion, 3d, and strings. figured I'd see what all the new at users were up to tonight.

Had a fundraiser shoot at my local club, and handed in the worst score card I have had in a long time, 278.. never been more determined to do better. Going to worlds in few months and need to get my stuff together. weather gets better, and ill see if you can wear out arrows in a block .


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a single pin fixed HHA sight. Very bright and sharp point. Stays bright after dark. They also make a sight you can adjust for different distanses. I like the drop away rests. I have the ripcord and I'm driving arrows into each other with a 340 destroyer I got just 2 days ago. Very forgiving rest since I also got a new release and had some bad releases and still hit near the bullseye.


----------

